# 앤지



## oolongtea777

I saw this in Miss A's song, Goodbye Baby: 니가 어떤 앤지 알았어.
The line translated as "I know what kind of person you are," but I can't find this word anywhere in dictionaries. Why is that? What is its exact meaning? Is 앤지 a slang or a dialect? Does it mean the same with "새끼"?


----------



## zentleman12

That is one of short form a word in Korea
Original form is '애인지'->'ae in gi'=>Short form is '앤지'->'aen gi'
then '애' means -> 'kid', hear is example.
난 쟤가 착한애인지 나쁜애 인지 모르겠어.=난 쟤가 착한아이 인지 나쁜아이 인지 모르겠어.
=>I don't know about him that good kid or bad kid.
It is transformed by pronounciation. those pronouciations are included many 'ㅇ' sounds.

*about '애'
Original form is '아이'->'애', another one, '애기'or'아기'->'애'


----------



## oolongtea777

Thank you so much for your clarification!!! Your explanation is a great help. I wouldn't ever figure it out with my own limited knowledge of Korean, haha.  정말 많이 배웠어요.  감사합니다!!!


----------



## zentleman12

You are welcome  천만에요 ㅋㅋ


----------

